# My Rat Crew (And an Appearence by Frank)



## ThaRatChick (Apr 15, 2010)

Here are all my ratties currently!

BlackBerry Curious Rattus (Agouti Variberk)- 2 and 4 months. She has a couple tumors, so she is my eldery sicky rat  She's my cuddly girl.







Maple Waffles Rattus (Agouti Undermarked Berk)-About a year old. A really cool girl who i can leave to wander the rat room for hours. Very annoying to other rats.






Baby Ruth Rattus (Black Berk)- Holly's mom. She's similar to Maple in energy level, but puffy (aggressive) around rats other than her daughter!











Hollywood Undead Rattus (Dumbo Black Hooded)- hyper ninja spaz. The nicest rat towards the other rats. She likes to climb into my mouth :lol: 






Blackers is in a one level old lady cage, Maple in the bottom half of my Martins R-695, and Holly and Baby in the top levels of the R-695.

Hope you liked the pictures


----------



## ThaRatChick (Apr 15, 2010)

Oop, forgot about Frank's appearence. Here he is-






He's a bald headed roller  He doesn't like people but he has an adorable coo. He's crippled (from birth or shortly after) so one of his legs sticks out weird.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Apr 16, 2010)

Beautiful ratties, and Frank too!

When I was shopping for cages before I got my CN, I was thinking about an R-695. I liked how the bars were in the square grids, not just horizontal bars.


----------



## ThaRatChick (Apr 16, 2010)

I like it  

I've never had the CN, but i use litter... So the martin's are a great choice for me!


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2010)

The one I had looked like your black and white one. His name was Ralph.


----------

